# Virtual cockpit software update



## mogbat (Jul 14, 2015)

While browsing through the virtual cockpit settings I came across the option to update the software via usb or memory card. Does anyone know if there is an update you can download yourself and update?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's so you can download map updates to a stick then move them over to the car rather than trying to connect the car to the house. Updates are every 6 months, I'm not clear the release date.

You can check your version - but who knows what the latest version is, thats the hard part.


----------

